# LCA - Litigation Capital Management



## System (16 November 2016)

Founded in 1998, Litigation Capital Management are one of Australia's most experienced Litigation Finance companies. LCM are specialists in providing Litigation Finance to enable the pursuit and successful recovery of funds from legal claims. 

It is anticipated that LCA will list on the ASX during December 2016.

http://www.lcmfinance.com


----------

